# Ketchikan



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm headed to Ketchikan in August. Any recommendation as to guide services (either saltwater or freshwater) or places I could drive to fish on my own?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was just there last week and did very poorly, as did all other boats, seems to depend mostly upon the season. We used baranof and they were ok.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Salmon runs have been very weak throughout AK the past few years, and halibut hasn't been doing much better. There is a lot of info on this board www.forums.outdoorsdirectory.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ITs way early to be up there now... best fishing is 2nd to 3rd week in august.


-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

How long are you going to be up there?


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be there Aug 6th-10th. Working on the evening of the 6th to the afternoon of the 7th, then free to fish the 8th and 9th. Headed home on the 10th.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

That is a great time of year for salmon and halibut. There are lots of good guides around there too. Try checking with Clover Pass Resort or The Cedars Lodge. They can set up day trips for you. If you want to do self guided fishing, both Clover Pass Resort and Knudsen Cove Marina rent out skiffs and boats for day use.

Let me know if you have any specific questions. I know the area well, and am happy to help where I can.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh I've done that Knudsen Cove rental thing quite a few times with the family. It actually works quite well for the DIY types.


-DallanC


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! My cousin's friend had a boat and we borrowed it for one day. Had a great trip. Here is the report.

I arrived in Ketchikan on Monday afternoon. I had work that night and Tuesday morning, but prepped my fishing stuff for a Tuesday afternoon on Ward Lake, which is near Ketchikan and has a nice run of various species of salmon as well as a resident population of rainbows and dolly varden. My cousin lives in Ketchikan and got some intel from the local fly fisherman saying that the action at Ward Lake was hot on pinks and purples. I tied on a purple egg sucking leach with a weighted head and stripped it through the current at the inlet, the action was fast for me and my cousin and we caught pink salmon all afternoon.
















Every once in a while I would see much larger fish and finally late in the afternoon I hooked into a solid sockeye salmon. The fight was great and soon the gorgeous fish was in hand.
















The salmon action slowed down and I thought maybe I could target some of the bigger dolly's in the system by drifting a copper john and egg down deep in the current. I tied up the rig and set it adrift with my 4 weight rod. On the first cast I had a hit, but missed it. On the second cast the line came tight and the fight was on. In seconds I was at my backing. 15 minutes later I finally recovered my backing. A few minutes after that I was stuck. I still hadn't seen the fish and it seemed to have wrapped me around something on the bottom. I tugged and tugged and finally he came loose in a strong run. Between the pressure I was putting on due to the snag and the increased pressure of the fish coming loose, something had to give. That something was my rod! It didn't just crack, it exploded into many pieces. Fortunately, the fish was still on, and beaten. I handlined him straight in with no additional fight. A huge chum!!!!
























After a few more minutes at the lake, a fly fisherman and friend of my cousin's showed up to take us upstream to target dolly varden on the stream. The action was stupid fast with 12+ fish coming from every deep pool. 

















I also found a few salmon up there that were willing to take my egg pattern. They were already pretty "turned" as the locals say, but still put up a great fight.
























After that we returned to the inlet and caught a half dozen more pink salmon then called it a night.

Wednesday was all about shore fishing for salmon. The action was hot and I brought in my limit of pink salmon and a couple nice silvers on heavy spinning gear.
















Thursday we borrowed a boat from another one of my cousin's friends. 








We trolled for about hour and picked up a few more pink salmon and one nice silver.








We then drove to my cousin's favorite halibut spot and dropped out 5 ounce leads down 300 feet. I didn't take many pictures because the action was hot for about 6 hours straight. Every time the lead hit the bottom it was fish on. Unfortunately there were not tons of halibut, but I did get my limit of 20 pound halibut in addition to dozens of cod and turbot. My arms are still tired!!!!!

We did a little crabbing as well and found a few legal dungeness crabs (and a huge sun starfish) in our traps.

















My cousin and I processed all the fish ourselves...way too much work. But in the end I brought home about 70 pounds of salmon and halibut. Here are the spoils!

















Thanks to my cousin for calling in all his favors to show me a great time. I really got the whole Alaskan experience in just a few days!!!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Great, now you've contracted Alaskanitis. The most common symptoms are sleepless nights, long periods of daydreaming while at work, and a constant yearning to return to the last great frontier. I can tell you from much experience, the only way to relieve that nearly unbearable disease is to go back _(O)_ However, the relief is only temporary...

Thanks for the awesome report. I couldn't make it up to Ketchikan this year, and it is eating at me. Your pictures don't help!!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have that disease as well now. My wife says it may be terminal.

Great photos.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I WANT TO GO THERE SO BADDDDDDDD /**|**\


----------

